# What Locator Are You Using?



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There are a ton of locators out there. I own Goldak, Metrotech, Radio Detection and Navitrack. I have to say nothing comes even close to the Navitrack. What are you using and why?

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm using the Navitrak II locator.
We have some Scouts that I could use if I wanted but I prefer having the big ol outboard motor case on my van. Other guys swear by the Scout but I just prefer the Navitrak II.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a gen-eye 2 reciever. works great.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I use the navitrak it been right on the money everytime i use it. I used the gen eye where I use to work and that thing was always off and it never gave the right depth.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I use a Gator Locator same as the Gen-Eye


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

fisher-does a good job, line trace&depth.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

wierd. I have been using my gen-eye for about 9 years and it has always been on the money. the depth is only off when the location is off. When i get a depth i know can't be right i know i must be off and redo it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

navitrack scout and seektech sr20


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

navitrak and fisher xlt30


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Ridgid Navitrack Scout. Excellent accuracy for sewer locating.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

For conductive, inductive, or both?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

both, plus sonde


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> both, plus sonde


Sonde is conductive locating, you are supplying a signal on the target.

For conductive locating Radio Detection is tough to beat, they set the industry standard in the field, my RD4000 is seldom wrong, and it is the chosen tool of most utility locating companies.

For inductive tools my first choice would be Metrotech, but I would be very wary of ever truly trusting an induced signal unless the conditions are very favorable.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

When you say "induced" you are referring to an inductive clamp right?

Or do you mean passive location like finding a 60hz AC line by nothing other than it's own natural emf?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Sonde is conductive locating, you are supplying a signal on the target.
> 
> For conductive locating Radio Detection is tough to beat, they set the industry standard in the field, my RD4000 is seldom wrong, and it is the chosen tool of most utility locating companies.
> 
> For inductive tools my first choice would be Metrotech, but I would be very wary of ever truly trusting an induced signal unless the conditions are very favorable.


 
I like the Radio Detection but I have an older model. The great thing about the NaviTrack is it has 6 antennas instead of two and it only sounds on the target so it is never wrong.

For a leak locator I am 100% with Metrotech.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two old Goldaks both are older than I am, but work great, plus I have a ditch witch 910 receiver and buzz box. Also have a Pro Tek prototype locater that I use till this day for my SeeSnake, the Ditch witch will locate the SeeSnake as well, but I couldn't pass up free.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I will say with the Navitrak II I have never mislocated a line... Never!
Every location I have done has been Dead Nutz on target even to the depth in inches.

Several times my locating has been called to question.
The story has always been the same...

Line located at 6' 6"...
"How deep have you dug?" 
"6'..." 
"Dig deeper you should have about 2" to the top of the pipe." 
"Uh we found it!"

Hole located in bottom of the pipe... Trench marked with defect centered in trench...
"Uh we found the pipe right where you said it was, but, it doesn't look like anything is wrong with it."
"Have you checked the bottom of the pipe in the center of the trench?"
"Uh oh yea I can put my fist through the hole thanks..."

Few things in life are certain...
But, locating with the Navitrak II always is...:thumbup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> When you say "induced" you are referring to an inductive clamp right?
> 
> Or do you mean passive location like finding a 60hz AC line by nothing other than it's own natural emf?



Neither. Clamping is conductive locating, as you are supplying a signal on a target, and passive locating is passive, not inductive. Induction is using a transmitter to push a signal into the ground and tracing the target using that signal. It isn't something I would do in a heavily congested area, but I have used it for finding large water and gas mains in areas where few other utilities are buried.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I like the Radio Detection but I have an older model. The great thing about the NaviTrack is it has 6 antennas instead of two and it only sounds on the target so it is never wrong.
> 
> For a leak locator I am 100% with Metrotech.
> 
> Mark


The RD4000 has three antenna, the new RD6000 has seven, but I can adjust my RD4000 to only signal when on the target, but I was taught how to use it by a freind of mine that works as a utility locator, so he knows the thing inside and out.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

navitrac scout:thumbsup:


----------



## Tino (Jun 29, 2012)

*Vivax Metrotech*

I got a Vivax Metrotech vloc pro 2, and it is one of the best decisions i've made. keeps me parallel to the line, shows depth, finds pipes fast, don't know what more i could need.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Missed this thread. I use a 5 watt Vivax vlocpro.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tino said:


> I got a Vivax Metrotech vloc pro 2, and it is one of the best decisions i've made. keeps me parallel to the line, shows depth, finds pipes fast, don't know what more i could need.


How much do you sell them for Tino?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> How much do you sell them for Tino?



We use one here, it's real good with a Duct Hunter. 

I prefer the Navitrack 2.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Rigid Navi Track II here but I have nothing to compare it to


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Rigid seektech sr-20!

My story is similar to Red's as my locates have been called into question a few times. So far the sr-20 has been spot on. Not sure if it's on par with the navitrack but it works great!


----------

